# Kickoff per gentoo...

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti, 

girando un po' per la rete, sono capitato a vedere il nuovo kmenu prodotto da suse, nome in codice kickoff.

Essendo riamasto molto colpito ho pensato di intallarlo anche sulla mia g-box ma non sono riuscito a trovare da nessuna parte il codice... qualcuno ne sa nulla?

Per i curiosil, vi lascio un link dove potrete ammirare le "potenzialita" di questo giocattolo... 

http://home.kde.org/%7Ebinner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html

Ciao 

Leo

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## leon_73

Cercando e ricercando ho trovato questo punto di partenza...

svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/work/suse_kickoff

Ma non ho capito... non ci posso credere che hanno rifatto tutta sta' roba solo per il kmenu... :-\

----------

## Peach

wow sembra figoso, piuttosto del solito Kmenu.

Cmq io sto ancora sperando in un file browser stile finder  :Sad: 

----------

## mouser

Effettivamente la Suse sembra molto interessata all'estensione del lato user-friendly del sistema, e non è la prima volta che tirano fuori qualcosa di veramente innovativo.

Come gestione mi sembra molto comoda, soprattutto se confrontata con il kmenu standard.

@Peach: in che senso stile finder??? per quando riguarda la UI, Thunar mi sembra che ci si avvicini molto..

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Peach wrote:*   

> wow sembra figoso, piuttosto del solito Kmenu.
> 
> Cmq io sto ancora sperando in un file browser stile finder 

 

cool!!

veramente carino

----------

## Peach

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @Peach: in che senso stile finder??? per quando riguarda la UI, Thunar mi sembra che ci si avvicini molto..

 

aCH! sai che non l'ho ancora provato... grazie per avermelo ricordato, il suo file browser fa decisamente schifo.

Cmq quello che cerco è la navigazione file a scorrimento... non so se hai capito che intendo...

----------

## flocchini

io uso kbfx che non e' proprio cosi' figo ma non e' male... ebuild in portage  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> io uso kbfx che non e' proprio cosi' figo ma non e' male... ebuild in portage 

 

L'avevo provato (ed in effetti sembrerebbe un'alternativa a questo) ma è di una pesantezza che sfiora l'inimmaginabile.

Bisogna vedere come la Novell (oops, la Suse  :Rolling Eyes: ) ha implementato quest'altro menu!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Cmq quello che cerco è la navigazione file a scorrimento... non so se hai capito che intendo...

 

Si', quella roba che usa l'ale e che io non sopporto   :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Si', quella roba che usa l'ale e che io non sopporto  
> 
> Coda

 

Ahhh, ho capito.... no, Thunar non lo supporta, e mi affianco a codadilupo sull'indice di gradimento della funzionalità

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

A proposito di sistemi alternativi per avviare i programmi, avete mai provato Katapult?

Si preme alt+space e si digitano le prime lettere dell'eseguibile che si vuole lanciare.

All'inizio è un po' strano ma dopo un po' di pratica diventa comodissimo.

Ad esempio ora so che con alt+space+k+p parte kpdf, alt+space+x parte xchat e li avvio in un lampo.

L'unico "problema" è che è un po' troppo lento a rispondere per i miei gusti, e ogni tanto si perde una lettera  :Sad:  (o sono io che digito troppo veloce   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## codadilupo

alt+f2 da gnome, e scrivi il nome del programma...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> alt+f2 da gnome, e scrivi il nome del programma...  
> 
> Coda

 

idem in kde ...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

[Flame]

wmii ha integrato il lancio di applicazioni come descritto da Sparker e forse è anche più efficiente... non cerca solo nelle prime lettere, ma anche all'interno del nome dell'eseguibile...  :Razz: 

[/Flame]

Ciao.

----------

## pingoo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   alt+f2 da gnome, e scrivi il nome del programma...  
> 
> Coda 
> 
> idem in kde ...

 

Ma c'è in kde un modo per aggiungere il completamento automatico del comando come in gnome, che però credo non abbia l'history

Non è che siamo riusciti infine a trovare qualcosa con maggiori funzionalità in gnome, no?    :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  eheh

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*   alt+f2 da gnome, e scrivi il nome del programma...  
> 
> Coda 
> 
> idem in kde ... 
> ...

 

Beh, il completamento automatico lo ha anche bash ma non per questo è superiore a kde  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

bash é superiore a kde, e gnome ha il completamento automatico.... e io ho sempre ragione  :Laughing: !

Coda

----------

## Luca89

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> bash é superiore a kde, e gnome ha il completamento automatico.... e io ho sempre ragione !
> 
> Coda

 

Macché, fluxbox è meglio di linux e nautilus è meglio di firefox.

----------

## Sparker

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> [Flame]
> 
> wmii ha integrato il lancio di applicazioni come descritto da Sparker e forse ï¿½anche pi efficiente... non cerca solo nelle prime lettere, ma anche all'interno del nome dell'eseguibile... 
> 
> [/Flame]
> ...

 

Ecco da chi hanno copiato  :Smile: 

Comunque katapult cerca le prime lettere, all'interno del nome e anche nella descrizione (es. sia "gimp" che "The Gimp") ma vede solo le applicazioni nel menu kde.

(E avvia le canzoni nella collezione di amarok. E cerca tra i bookmark di konqueror. E fa da calcolatrice. E da spellchecker. Inutile dire che queste cose semi-inutili le ho disabilitate  :Smile: )

----------

## Luca89

Deve essere una specie di deskbar-applet di gnome allora.

----------

